# LAX Placard Notification



## Kamokauhi (Feb 13, 2017)

Received this via email a few minutes ago. I believe the question has been asked, but...if I don't verify my new placard (I'm not saying that I received one), does that mean they won't send me to LAX anymore??


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

You are the proverbial canary in the coal mine. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Kamokauhi (Feb 13, 2017)

Here is the message I sent to Uber Support. Let's see what their response will be...


----------



## Kamokauhi (Feb 13, 2017)

*<Heavy Sigh> Here is the story so far...*

Hi Paul,

That is right! LAX is introducing a new placard. Eligible partners will need to upload the new placard in order to receive dispatches to/from LAX.

Eligible partners were emailed on February 17, 2018 asking them to confirm their mailing address. Partners who received this email and confirmed their mailing address should receive their placard in early March 2018. Partners should upload the placard before May 1, 2018, when LAX transitions to this new version.

Since you're eligible, please fill out this form indicating whether or not you'd like a placard sent to you, or if you'd like to pick one up at a Greenlight Hub.

If you choose to pick up a placard at a green light hub, one will be printed for you onsite when you arrive.

Hope this shed some light. Let us know if we can help with anything else.
Sent by M****** on Tuesday, April 24, 2018 at 8:32:32 PM
____________________________________________________________________________________________________

Hi Michael, thank you for your response. I'm not going to hide the fact that doing LAX runs are my second least favorite part of ride-share driving. Having said that, my question is; if I do not verify and display the placard, even though I may be eligible, will I stop receiving LAX requests?
Sent by Paul D. on Tuesday, April 24, 2018 at 8:50:33 PM

____________________________________________________________________________________________________

Thanks for writing back, Paul.

Since you are eligible to take LAX, you can still receive but you need to adhere to the regulation for your safety.

Hoping for your patience and consideration. Thanks for understanding.

Sent by C****** on Tuesday, April 24, 2018 at 10:18:06 PM

___________________________________________________________________________________________________

Thank you for your response Clarita. I understand that I may be eligible, and I "can" receive LAX requests. My question, specifically, is WILL I receive them if I do not verify a placard. 
Sent by Paul D. on Thursday, April 26, 2018 at 3:35:23 AM

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________

Hi Paul,

Happy to help explain.

In order to be eligible to pick up riders from Los Angeles International Airport, you must take and pass a quiz about LAX pick up and drop off operations.

You need a trade dress which you will need to display when on the LAX grounds.

Please let us know if you have any further questions!

Sent by AC on Thursday, April 26, 2018 at 3:45:24 AM


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

LOL! This is classic!


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Thanks for helping to keep your city moving.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Featured? C'mon.


----------



## Kamokauhi (Feb 13, 2017)

*OK Kids....here is the final string in this saga. I haven't driven since the deadline has passed. I'm curious to see what will happen when I do log on. I wish I could understand why they refuse to give a definitive answer. I guess this is as close as we'll get:*

Once again...please confirm that if I DO NOT verify a placard, I WILL NOT receive LAX requests.
Sent by Paul D. on Sunday, April 29, 2018 at 0:40:43 AM

_______________________________________________________________________________________________

Thanks for writing in, Paul. Let me clarify this for you.

Upon checking here, I can see that you are eligible to take LAX trips. However, you need to get the new LAX placard and upload it your account in order to receive LAX request.

Please fill out *this form* indicating whether or not you'd like a placard sent to you, or if you'd like to pick one up at a Greenlight Hub. If you choose to pick up a placard at a Greenlight hub, one will be printed for you onsite when you arrive.

Should you have any other concerns, please let me know.

Sent by J*** on Sunday, April 29, 2018 at 0:47:19 AM


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I read this last communique as saying that you will not receive LAX-bound requests going forward.


----------



## Jhnywalter (Jun 10, 2018)

Use full


----------

